
There is room for 1.2T new trees to absorb more C than human emissions each year - ph0rque
https://eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-02/ez-pcc021119.php
======
ph0rque
A few years ago, I did the math on planting trees to offset your carbon
emissions, and came up with an affordable $15/year/person for the average US
resident: [http://shindyapin.tumblr.com/post/141034501197/climate-
chang...](http://shindyapin.tumblr.com/post/141034501197/climate-change-
solution-simplified)

There was only one problem: it did not seem feasible to scale to the point of
offsetting all of the human-caused CO2. Now, a new study says that is is
feasible (see the original post link).

I have been offsetting my family's carbon for the last four years. If you want
to do so, as well, you can donate here:
[https://trees.org/carboncalculator/](https://trees.org/carboncalculator/)

